# Paph. rothschildianum 'Deane'



## Pete (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the kind of grainy, poor quality photo. it was taken with my phone!
anyways this is a sib cross currently in bloom. I will show it for judging on Friday. the cross is ('Atlantis' SM/TPS x 'Jungle Selected')
It is a very quick growing plant, four flowers on the first bloom is ok. the color and petal stance are really nice.. enjoy!
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/pwiggin/rothDeane.jpg


----------



## Pete (May 14, 2009)

oops. this should work..


----------



## raymond (May 14, 2009)

very nice color


----------



## John M (May 14, 2009)

YIKES!!!!! Pete, if that's what you get on a first blooming (4, super high quality flowers), I can't wait for you to post future bloomings! This plant has excellent form and the pouch colour goes right up to the top of the pouch rim. Often, roths have a serious fading of the colour at the top edge of the pouch rim, which is a fault, of course. I LOVE the shape of the sepals. That dorsal is to die for. Hmmmm, maybe it's your growing conditions. I've always known that I belong in Hawaii! Congratulations on producing such spectacular flowers!


----------



## Drorchid (May 14, 2009)

I agree, that is a very nice roth! Great form and color. Let us know what it does in judging.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

It's nice [and I don't even really like multifloral paphs!]


----------



## Gilda (May 14, 2009)

Lovely roth !!:clap:


----------



## emydura (May 14, 2009)

WOW. Magnificent.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2009)

That is one sweet baby roth!


----------



## paphioland (May 14, 2009)

do you know the backround of the pod parent?


----------



## CodPaph (May 14, 2009)

very very nice, big sepals


----------



## 2ljd (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful! The flowers have great form and color and the presentation is excellent. Let us know if it receives an award.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2009)

I like the stance.


----------



## Candace (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't kick that one out of my g.h. that's for sure.


----------



## Wendy (May 14, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 14, 2009)

Super roth, Pete!


----------



## biothanasis (May 15, 2009)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Hera (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2009)

great one!!


----------



## labskaus (May 15, 2009)

Awesome flowers! Not bad for a first bloom, I wish mine would look like that!

I remember having seen a pic of the Atlantis parent in one of the "Paphiopedilum in Taiwan" books, not sure which one and don't know if it's parents were mentioned.

best wishes,


----------



## GuRu (May 15, 2009)

I must agree with all of the previous writers - shape and stance, amount of flowers and last but not least colouration are outstanding.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 15, 2009)

This has already been said, but yeah, Wow! One awesome baby roth!


----------



## Pete (May 16, 2009)

The plant recieved an 80pt. AM/aos


----------



## Elena (May 16, 2009)

Congrats!

That's one gorgeous roth.


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2009)

Pete said:


> The plant recieved an 80pt. AM/aos


:clap: :clap: WOOHOO! CONGRATS! well deserved!


----------



## John M (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations Pete! However, I think the judges were a bit overly conservative. The point score is a bit low. IMHO, it is worth more than that. If it's vigorous, as you say, then, don't divided it until you get it to bloom with 4 or 5 flowers on 3 or 4 inflorescences, all at the same time. Then, take it to judging and get that 80 points upgraded. This has the potential to be an FCC! It's absolutely awesome for a first bloom....just wait until it matures!


----------



## paphioland (May 16, 2009)

do u have the measurements of the segments?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2009)

Congrats, Pete!


----------



## Pete (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.. The petal width was 1.8 the natural spread was 30.5, I think the dorsal is like 6. a little crowding in the arrangement precluded a higher score. It was commended for excellent color and form.


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations Pete!!!! Jean


----------



## orchidmaven (May 17, 2009)

I like this clone very much. It looks very much like the clone 'Mont Millais' . The petals are held quite horizontally as does the 'Mont Millais' , clone. The color contrast is more intense in 'Mont Millais' . None the less, I like the 'Deane' clone very much. Good Show!
Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! I bet it has a great future ahead.


----------



## labskaus (May 18, 2009)

Congrats to the award and to an outstanding first flowering! As John M said, let it grow and show it again when its fully adult.

I have a couple of first bloom roth in flower too, but after yours it is just to embarrasing to show them to anybody :sob:

best wishes,


----------



## barry (May 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Wendy (May 18, 2009)

Way to go!!!! I too think it deserved higher. Hopefully you can have it upgraded on future bloomings. :clap::drool:


----------

